
A paper bag is disclosed. – Apple - tdaltonc
http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?Docid=20160264304&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fappft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO1%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526d%3DPG01%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%25252Fnetahtml%25252FPTO%25252Fsrchnum.html%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526s1%3D%25252220160264304%252522.PGNR.%2526OS%3DDN%2F20160264304%2526RS%3DDN%2F20160264304&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&idkey=EE335A3AF430
======
new_hackers
I see they are following the precedent set by the 'Watch' and simply calling
this 'Bag'. Bravo Apple, bravo!

~~~
tdaltonc
bag

